# Turnip price is 566 (closed)



## XMozzyX (Apr 29, 2020)

*nooks is buying turnips at 566

Celeste is here

Saharah is also here

If you want a DIY to make a shell lamp visit Phoebe

no fee all I ask is maybe leave a tip and watch where you go still placing flowers

once you done LEAVE BY AIRPORT 

ill dm people the code whoever needs in and let me know if you need to do multiple trips ty*


----------



## Cory (Apr 29, 2020)

I would like to come over


----------



## thelukester92 (Apr 29, 2020)

I would like to come


----------



## ConiBear (Apr 29, 2020)

can i come over to visit celeste and sell turnips? i have one trip only


----------



## Santana (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi! I would like to come! Would need to male 2 trips tho


----------



## daisyy (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi! I’d like to come over! I’d need two trips as well, ty for hosting!


----------



## WolfCrossingK (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey if there is some room i would like to come over


----------



## Embers (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi, is it ok if I visit? Just one trip needed


----------



## azurill (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello  , I would like to come over to sell turnips and get the shell lamp diy. Please and thank you.


----------



## Powerpants (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi is it possible to come to your island one trip..


----------



## pacs (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd like to come sell please


----------



## XMozzyX (Apr 29, 2020)

letting these guy's finish before letting more in so wait a bit pls


----------



## Imaginetheday (Apr 29, 2020)

I’d like to come sell.

oops! Just saw your latest post! No hurry.


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd like to visit


----------



## OceanDreamer (Apr 29, 2020)

Are you still open?


----------



## spaceapple (Apr 29, 2020)

May I come over? Any time this morning works for me.


----------



## XMozzyX (Apr 29, 2020)

i'm still open just letting the first group finish


----------



## Marte (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I come? No hurry tho ♥


----------



## Spookie (Apr 29, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## biksoka (Apr 29, 2020)

Would love to stop by if you have space


----------



## XMozzyX (Apr 29, 2020)

Stopping at Biksoka i'll re-open later for others


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 29, 2020)

Would my friend be able to come? Posting for her since she doesnt have an account here

edit: oops I'm a bit too late


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 29, 2020)

i'd love to come over please if you'll re-open later, thanks!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2020)

I would also like to come by if you re-open later! <3


----------



## XMozzyX (Apr 29, 2020)

yea i'll let you 3 in later


----------

